# How to Determine the age of a young/adult tegu ??



## Tigger (May 6, 2016)

Do u know how to find out the age of a tegu..?? We got " Oreo" last yr. n she was already about 22in. N now she's up between 30-31in. She grew pretty fast. But I'm guessing bc we built her a 4' by 2' cage so she had space to grow into.. We r hoping soon to build her a bigger one..


----------



## Roadkill (May 6, 2016)

Thing is, you really can't tell by size. They grow at different rates. If the person you got the tegu from can't tell you when it was hatched, or egg layed, the best you can do is guess.


----------

